# 3x3x3 - March 20-26, 2006



## dougreed (Mar 20, 2006)

Here are the scrambles for the first ever 3x3x3 Rubik's Cube online competition hosted by http://rubiks.has.it :

1. F2 B2 L2 R D2 B2 L F2 B U' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F' L2 D U L U2 R U2 L2 R
2. F2 L2 B' D U' F2 U2 B' D' U2 R' B' F U2 D B F2 R L D' B' D B2 L B2
3. R' F2 R' F2 D L' U B' R' B' U B' U' B2 D' B2 D' F R2 F' R' B' R' B' U2
4. B R' L U L' R' B2 R B L2 F' D B2 D' B U2 R F U2 R' F2 D U2 R F2
5. D' F' B2 L D2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D B' L2 U2 L2 B' L2 D L D B2 D2 F2 D' R' U

If you have not yet read the rules for this competition, please do so *before* you attempt these solves. Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## Scott (Mar 20, 2006)

1.




-> 29.49
2.



-> 32.19
3.



-> 39.47 *POP*
4.



-> 29.93
5.



-> 26.02

Average: 31.42
Rolling: 30.54


----------



## ambierona (Mar 20, 2006)

Name: Ambie Vald?s
Average: 25.18
Times: (29.31), 24.34, (21.29), 28.70, 22.50


----------



## pjk (Mar 21, 2006)

Scott,
Nice program to get those pics, that is pretty neat. I'll get my entries in soon when I get time.
Pat


----------



## Scott (Mar 21, 2006)

Im currently working on making a script that you just enter in the scramble algorithm and it auto - displays the scrambled cube.

But before i get that built, i have to finish coding the scrambling engine. It's close to done, i have the code of it built.


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 21, 2006)

Average: 17.64
Times: 17.49, 17.78, (15.03), 17.66, (19.56)

I wish I had warmed up prior to this average.. Oh well though.

Frank Morris


----------



## pjk (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds awesome!

Here are my entries, obviously not even close to the others:
Name: Patrick Kelly
Average: 56.41
Times: (46.02), 56.89, (65.06), 59.78, 52.56


----------



## Richard (Mar 21, 2006)

Avg: 59.80 seconds
1. 61.34
2. (63.53)
3. (48.41)
4. 59.63
5. 58.43


----------



## caseyp (Mar 21, 2006)

Average: 16.46
Times: 15.78, 15.59, (15.01), (18.70), 18.02


----------



## dougreed (Mar 21, 2006)

*Name: *Doug Reed
*Average: *17.39
*Times: *17.95, 17.44, (16.31), (19.38), 16.78

I'm changing up my method for the first time in a long while, trying out a few more things... Not paying off at all yet, though.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 21, 2006)

Name: Pedro Santos
Average: 20.73
Times: 20.44, 21.91, 19.83, (22.69), (19.77)

Oh, what a bad average... :angry:


----------



## Ravi (Mar 21, 2006)

*Name*: Ravi Fernando
*Average*: 14.84
*Times*: 14.31, 14.33, (13.16), 15.89, (16.06)
*Quote*: I think the 13.16 had a F2L pair skip. The 16.06 had my worst PLL. This was about a second better than I expected. See my site. [Team Epsilon]


----------



## Metallikid (Mar 21, 2006)

hello all,

im pretty new to this kind of competitions but it's pretty cool =)
my times
Name: Maarten Stoelhorst
Average: 22.88
Times: 23.16, 23.25, 22.24, (18.40), (23.79)


----------



## dougreed (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

So far we've had a great turnout! Thank you all very much for competing.

I've got to ask one more thing of all of you. If you look back at the post where you submitted your times and you did not include your name, *please go back and edit it so I know who is who when I compile the list of times. * 

If you did include your name, or you used your name as the username on these forums like I did, then you're good to go.

Thanks again,
Doug Reed


----------



## tsaoenator (Mar 22, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao 
Average: 20.20
Times: (22.62) 19.90 (18.61) 21.60 19.12


----------



## AbelBrata (Mar 22, 2006)

Name: Abel Brata
Average: 25.04
Times: 23.42 26.17 (16.55) (28.55) 25.52

Geez... too excited after I got this Personal Best time!
And it wasn't lucky either.  About a second faster than my last PB...
Then... I ruin the AVG! ARRRGH :angry:


----------



## Joël (Mar 22, 2006)

*Name: *Jo?l van Noort
*Average: *15.43
*Times: *(15.84), 15.68, (14.48), 14.90, 15.70

*Comments:* Pretty consistent...


----------



## Scott (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, can you say... consistant?

lol, good solves though Jo?l.


----------



## cubekid (Mar 23, 2006)

I've made a vow...

Not to compete here till im sub-20.





I'll probably break it :-/


----------



## AbelBrata (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah.. consistency...
I have a little problem with it :huh:


----------



## Richard (Mar 23, 2006)

haha, CubeKid, compete! You get better from competing....lol, look at my time. averaged on this one a little under 1 min. Although, i've only been cubing for a little over a month. Don't even worry about your time, it's just for fun


----------



## cubekid (Mar 24, 2006)

Name: Sapan Upadhyay
Average: 23.77
Times: 24.25, (21.68), 24.09, 22.97, (25.90)


Eh..


----------



## Alexander (Mar 24, 2006)

Average: 22.41
Times: (19.99), 22.91, (23.64), 23.03, 21.30


----------



## Erik (Mar 24, 2006)

Name: Erik
Average: 19.12 sec.
Times: 19.56, (17.79), (19.82), 18.07, 19.72

I haven't got any comment, so I'll just write that down as a comment. Strangely I suddenly do have a comment...


----------



## mmwfung (Mar 24, 2006)

Times: 17.74 (17.33) 18.25 (19.18) 17.57
Average: 17.85

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, OLL and PLL.

Michael Fung


----------



## CraigBouchard (Mar 25, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 22.64
Times: (20.75), (25.28), 23.07, 22.29, 22.56

Meh...


----------



## nascarjon (Mar 25, 2006)

Jon Morris
Average: 14.35
Times: (12.77), (15.09), 14.40, 14.46, 14.18


----------



## Smoid (Mar 26, 2006)

Mike Roberts

Average: 35.53

Times: 31.61, 39.89, 35.67, (40.42), (30.06)

... This is an awsome time for me.. I normaly average about 40-45 seconds. Today is a good day to cube!


----------



## Cubefactor (Mar 26, 2006)

Name: Richard Patterson
Times: 16.24, (19.45), 18.42, (13.71), 18.91
Avg: 17.856
Quote: I pride myself on consistency...the 16.24 was an OLL skip (how lucky)


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi everybody,

Average: 14.81

Fastest Time: 13.41
Slowest Time: 16.05
Standard Deviation: 00.98 

Details : 14.41, (13.41), (16.05), 15.28, 14.75

I'm very happy for my first participation.

Guillaume.


----------



## dougreed (Mar 27, 2006)

*Name: *Brad Munoz
*Average: *81.53
*Solves: *91.41, 84.08, (68.79), 69.10, (100.37)


----------



## assassassin14 (Mar 27, 2006)

NAME: Imad Khan

OK im pretty weak compared to the res of u guys but my times were...

Average: 68.64

Times: 66.18, 68.39, 71.36, (61.21), (78.11)

have a good day

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sugarland Speedcubing Club


----------



## billsnumber12 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm new as well: started about 2 weeks ago

Doug and Imad asked me to compete, so I took a shot at it, definitely nothing impressive, but I'm alright with that considering how long I've been cubing

Name: Tino Haddad

2:06.54
(2:51.07)
2:15.73
2:30.67
(1:43.82) (new personal best: w00t)

avg: 2:17.65


----------



## rxdeath (Mar 27, 2006)

Average: 26.66

Fastest Time: 24.15
Slowest Time: 28.15
Standard Deviation: 01.54 

Individual Times:
1) 26.45 F2 B L2 B F' L2 B2 L2 B D F2 B' D' L' F L' U2 F D' L B L' B2 R2 D2
2) 28.15 B2 U' L2 D' F R' D' R' U B L F2 B2 D' U B R2 L D R' B2 R2 U2 D2 F'
3) 26.98 U' D F' L' B2 L' U' L2 F' U F B U2 L' F L2 B R' F D L2 F L R' U'
4) 27.55 B U F2 R' B' U2 R' B' U' R' F2 L' B' F2 L U2 B2 D' B2 D2 B U B F2 L2
5) 24.15 D U B L2 U' L R U' D' F2 U' L2 U D' R' U B2 L B' L2 B' R F' D R


----------



## BashTheFash (Mar 27, 2006)

Clayne Hawley
Times: 43.96, 43.21, 35.53, (34.69), (51.38)
Average: 40.90

After being gone for so long, this is a veryyy rude awakening...


----------



## dougreed (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you all very much for competing! I hope to be compiling this many (or more) results this time next week.

The results are as follows:
*
1. Jon Morris............14.35
2. Guillaume Meunier.....14.81
3. Ravi Fernando.........14.84*

4. Joel van Noort...........15.43
5. Casey Pernsteiner........16.46
6. Doug Reed................17.39
7. Frank Morris.............17.64
8. Michael Fung.............17.85
9. Richard Patterson........17.86
10. Erik.....................19.12
11. Andy Tsao................20.20
12. Pedro Santos.............20.73
13. Alexander................22.41
14. Craig Bouchard...........22.64
15. Maarten Stoelhorst.......22.88
16. Sapan Upadhyay...........23.77
17. Abel Brata...............25.04
18. Ambie Vald?s.............25.18
19. Clancy Cochran...........26.66	
20. Scott....................31.42
21. Mike Roberts.............35.53
22. Clayne Hawley............40.90
23. Patrick Kelly............56.41
24. Richard Meyer............59.80
25. Imad Khan................68.64
26. Brad Munoz...............81.53
27. Tino Haddad..............137.65


----------

